

New Horizons Sees Pluto and Charon - mtviewdave
http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/new-horizons-sees-pluto-and-charon

======
krylon
Given the ideas that Star Trek and other SciFi planted into our minds, it is
sobering - to say the least - how much patience actual space exploration
requires.

Having said that, it is, of course, totally awesome to see something like
that, even if it looks like the graphics of a 1980s computer game. No plane,
no ship, no car in use on earth has ever traveled even remote as far as New
Horizons has. You could spend a lifetime zipping around the globe and still
come nowhere near the distance this spacecraft has traveled...

